# Back in the hobby............



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

ANYTHING going on in New Jersey? Races? Clubs? Anyone just wanting to get together to have some fun? Shows?


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Nothing? nobody? Geez. Looks like family and neighbors over for some racing fun.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Try NJ Nostalgia Hobbies. Not sure how far it is from you, but they're one of the one-stop slot shops you have to check out.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Telling us where you are in Jersey is a good start.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Hunterdon County. Went to Nostalgia. Wasnt impressed. The place is filthy, over crowded, unorganized, and they have a track, (1/24th scale?) jammed in the middle of the store. Theres only about 2 feet of walking room around the track. Thye do have a lot of older HO stuff though. Anyone looking for new T-JETS, thats the place to go.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Is that not in the Flemington area? There's DCM over in Hamilton Square NJ www.dcmraceway.com You might want to give them a look.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Not in Flemington, Scotch Plains near North Plainfield.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, got it. Your kind of out of luck. Joe's is the only one near you and you have been there. Like I said try DCM


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Bummer about what your experience at NJ Nostalgia, Jerz. Are you close to the PA border? Being in Pittsburgh (the opposite end of the state), I don't have intimate knowledge of the area, though I was in Philly a few years ago (couldn't find any slot activity). But maybe the SE PA guys can hook you up when they have their next event. BTW, is Bud's HO or Slotcar Central within decent driving distance from you? Both have HO tracks.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Im about dead smack in the middle between New York and Philly. Too far to drive for slot cars. Im building a little neighborhood group now so Ill have some good times. 7 to 8 people and will offer a fun night of racing.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ah, a fellow slotter from Hunterdon County... I don't live there anymore, but I was born in Flemington and raised in Annandale.


----------

